# Heating square leopard gecko tank



## B1ggles (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi, I'm setting up an Exo Terra 18x18" viv for a leopard gecko and understand the thirds rule for the size of heat mat, however, given the tank is square not the usual oblong I'm not unclear which size to go for.

An 11x11" mat covers the required area makes makes the cool zone a 7" wide L shape, ie a third of the width along two sides, whereas a 17x6" mat gives the same area albeit quite narrow but the cool zone is then a more normal 2/3 width. The warm hide would cover most of the square one whereas the narrow one would leave a lot of the heat mat in the open.

What's the consensus on this as both seem to have their disadvantages?

Couple of other quickies...

What size water bowl is recommended, I'm thinking small as assume they don't drink that much and don't need a swimming pool? 

I'm intending to use Eco Earth as the substrate, would this also be OK used damp in the moist hide or should I be getting sphagnum moss too?

Many thanks for any opinions.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Unfortunately an 18x18 is too small for a leopard gecko. I would use the 17 by 6 in this case, but its equivalent in the larger required vivarium.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ggles (Sep 17, 2016)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Unfortunately an 18x18 is too small for a leopard gecko. I would use the 17 by 6 in this case, but its equivalent in the larger required vivarium.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Really, recommendations on here have said 2x1' is the minimum for one adult and the 18x18" has a larger floor area than that?


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

2x1 is also too small IMO. Who recommended 18x18 to be ok?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ggles (Sep 17, 2016)

FishForLife2001 said:


> 2x1 is also too small IMO. Who recommended 18x18 to be ok?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


As well as many online guides, replies from senior members on loads of threads on this forum have said you need a minimum 2x1' or more specifically 2 square feet for one adult plus as extra square foot for every other adult, an 18x18" is 2.25 square feet and we're only getting one gecko.

It's also mentioned by some that if you go any bigger you need to fill the extra space with decorations or the gecko will feel insecure.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Which guides? Which members?

Is it a problem to add more hides etc? No matter the tank size various hides in various areas should be provided, I don't see how this is a problem.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ggles (Sep 17, 2016)

Just google it, here's the first one that comes up, with advice from a very senior member...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/237950-leopard-gecko-tank-size.html

An 18x18" fits perfectly in a suitable space in my son's bedroom, bigger would be a pain. Size of viv was a large part in selection of the species.

Appreciate the advice on the heat mat regardless.


----------



## Sambow (Jan 24, 2016)

B1ggles said:


> It's also mentioned by some that if you go any bigger you need to fill the extra space with decorations or the gecko will feel insecure.


As a rule of thumb when it comes to housing any reptile bigger is better, spend as much as you can to ensure the wellbeing of your animal. This includes decorating the enclosure with a number of hide options as as well as ample enrichment. Personal i wouldn't go any smaller than 3ft x 1.5 ft x 1.5 ft , at the end of the day this is your pet and you need to ensure his/her happiness. :notworthy:


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

B1ggles said:


> Just google it, here's the first one that comes up, with advice from a very senior member...
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/237950-leopard-gecko-tank-size.html
> 
> ...


I wasn't going to find your source for you but yes I could have googled it.

I wouldn't trust much of that advice, considering how many of the posts suggest UV is useless.

Let me take a picture of my adult female leopard gecko next to an 18" long tank to show you how small it really is, even then males can grow larger. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Next to my 18" long roach tank









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

I agree with Sambow, 3ft x 1.5 ft x 1.5 ft is the requirement for a Leopard gecko...l


----------

